# imac dv se et suspension d'activité..



## bateman (29 Mai 2000)

j'ai un imac dv se, le disque dur a été changé pour un ibm 20 Go à 7200 t/min.
il tourne sur un os 9.04.

la fonction de mise en veille (suspendre l'activité) ne fonctionne pas.
quand elle fonctionne, la machine ne se réveille pas..
elle plante et je suis bon pour un reset.

c'est bien dommage car c'est une fonction super agréable, quand elle fonctionne.

merci d'avance.


----------



## _gromit_ (29 Mai 2000)

La même mésaventure m'est déjà arrivée plusieurs fois sur un iMac DV simple avec mémoire virtuelle activée :

Soit l'ordinateur plantait avant de "se suspendre", soit au réveil.

Un jour, j'ai acheté une barette de 128 Mo de RAM et j'ai désactivé la mémoire virtuelle.

Depuis plus rien...

Essaie de le suspendre sans la mémoire virtuelle.


----------



## bateman (29 Mai 2000)

ouais, je vois ce que tu veux dire..
moi aussi je n'ai pas de mémoire virtuelle activée, et pour cause, j'ai un petit ram doubler 9 histoire d'avoir 256 mo de ram au démarrage..

je vais essayer de virer ram doubler 9, et je verrais bien.

merci


----------



## bateman (29 Mai 2000)

c'est pas ça..
ram doubler 9 désactivé, mémoire viruelle itoo.
et pas de possibilité de réveiller la machine.
un reset sinon rien..


----------



## cl97 (30 Mai 2000)

quel driver utilises-tu ?

christophe


----------



## JackSim (30 Mai 2000)

J'ai eu aussi le même problème avec mon iMac DV 400 (pas SE) à deux reprises seulement, et à plusieurs semaines d'intervale. Je ne sais absolument pas pourquoi. Je n'utilise pas la mise en veille automatique par le tableau de bord "Economie d'énergie" la mise en veille était donc manuelle.
Par contre, la mémoire virtuelle (du système, pas RAMdoubler) était active.


------------------
*JackSim*
lede.ch


----------



## Yoann (30 Mai 2000)

Mon cousin, iMac DV 400 (pas SE), a connu le même type de problème : parfois, après mise en veille, l'ordi refusait de se réveiller, et le reset redémarrait le mac, mais aucune procédure de démarrage ne s'activait ! La seule solution était forcer le mac à l'extinction, puis de le redémarrer. Mais ce n'est pas tout : il y quelque jour, en surfant, il a planté, et SOS disque à détecté un grave problème disque. Seule solution viable : formatage du disque ! 
Ces deux problèmes sont-ils liés ? Un disque défectueux peut-il causer ce type de problème. Dans ce cas, y pourait-il  y avoir une série de iMac avec disque défectueux ?...

NB : point commun avec vous : mémoire virtuelle activée.


----------



## bateman (30 Mai 2000)

problème de disque tu penses?
moi j'avais justement le mien, pour un plus gros, plus rapide et plus silencieux.
et de meilleur qualité (a priori) que le quantum fireball de 13 Go d'origine..

donc je ne crois pas trop à l'hypothèse de série déféctueuse de disques durs sur imac dv (se).

un problème logiciel? le contrôleur du disque ne comprend pas ce qu'on lui demande de faire?
peut-être.


----------

